# Colnago Master Olympic - Help with age?



## chippa (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a Colnago Master Olympic Competition (Art Decor) with the following identification number pressed/engraved into the rear dropout - 7A855. It has steel straight forks. I'm told it is most likely mid to low 1990's. Can anyone help me with it's age please and what do the numbers mean? I'm in the process of building it up.

Chippa - Melbourne, Australia


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure about the numbers but the Master Olympic frames were only "officially made" in 1993 when due to copyright issues with Olympics they were ordered to stop and therefore they were renamed to Master X Light but rumour has it that they still sold some afterwards from supposed stock!!!

I sold mine to a guy in Melbourne a few months ago.


----------

